# Himalayan Salt Lick?



## RRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Good evening!
My parents are incredibly sweet, and for Christmas they picked up some gifts for my two cats and my little hedgie Hamish.
However, not knowing what to give a hedgehog, they asked a staff member at their local pet supply store for ideas. The staff member pointed them to some things that I'm not sure how okay they actually are. 
In particular, I am wondering how safe a "Himalayan Salt (on a rope)" is for a hedgehog? I can find nothing from a quick search on it, so thoguht I would pick the collective's mind about this product. 
Thank you!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My first thought was "I want one for the hermit crabs". :lol: But no, I don't think it'd be very useful for a hedgehog. You could put it in & see what he thinks, I don't think it'd be harmful. I just don't know that a hedgie would do anything with it.


----------

